# Corsair iCUE H170i ELITE CAPELLIX 420mm !PUMPE LAUT!



## Neksta (18. Dezember 2021)

Hi Leute habe mal ne Frage zu oben gennanter wakü! 

Die Pumpe hat bei mir ein sehr Stark zu Hörendes "Surren", das ich sogar noch 5-7 Meter weiter weg höre ....
Hat noch jemand die wakü und kann mir berichten ob es bei ihm auch so laut ist ? 

Im icue Treiber lässt sich die Pumpen rpm nicht wirklich einstellen. sie ist Fix zwischen 2200 und 2800
Kann man das in der icue "Config Datei" evt Manuell beheben ? wenn ja kann mir man einer erklären wie das geht  ? 

Habe schon gegoogelt finde leider nicht wirklich was dazu 

Besten Dank


----------



## zerrocool88 (18. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe die ELITE LCD und habe kein Surren.


----------



## Kitty26 (18. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe die " Corsair iCUE H150i ELITE CAPELLIX 360 mm Radiator" und sie ist bei mir leise. 
Auf "Intensiv" nehme ich ein Surren war, aber eben noch leise.

Wie ist die Wakü bei dir eingebaut?


----------



## Westcoast (19. Dezember 2021)

Es gibt genau wie bei der Pumpe die bereits definierten Profile „Leise“ „Balance“ und „Intensiv.
Kannst du nicht auf leise stellen?  Die Pumpe sollte nicht surren, kann passieren wenn sie defekt ist oder der radiator falsch herum installiert ist- 

Corsair hat leider hin und wieder mit pumpengeräuschen zu kämpfen.

Eine feste Lüfterkurve zu erstellen kann helfen oder die Watt deiner Cpu im bios drosseln.


----------



## Neksta (19. Dezember 2021)

Kitty26 schrieb:


> Ich habe die " Corsair iCUE H150i ELITE CAPELLIX 360 mm Radiator" und sie ist bei mir leise.
> Auf "Intensiv" nehme ich ein Surren war, aber eben noch leise.
> 
> Wie ist die Wakü bei dir eingebaut?


Die Wakü ist oben im Gehäuse eingebaut.
wenn ich auf "Intensiv" stelle höre ich die Pumpe sogar noch in der Küche  (halbe Wohung )





Westcoast schrieb:


> Es gibt genau wie bei der Pumpe die bereits definierten Profile „Leise“ „Balance“ und „Intensiv.
> Kannst du nicht auf leise stellen?  Die Pumpe sollte nicht surren, kann passieren wenn sie defekt ist oder der radiator falsch herum installiert ist-
> 
> Corsair hat leider hin und wieder mit pumpengeräuschen zu kämpfen.
> ...



Mit den Lüfterkurven habe ich auch schon herum gespielt, bringt leider alles nix.
Der Radiator ist Korrekt herum eingebaut. Kann also nur an einer Defekten Pumpe liegen.
habe eben nochmal eine neue Bestellt um das zu Testen. Bin noch im 14 Tage Rückgabe recht mit der Aktuellen.

Aber das soll schon ein weit verbreitetes Problem sein mit den Pumpen, bin mal gespannt ob die neue das auch hat ansonsten muss ich auf einen anderen Hersteller wechseln.
Für mich ist dieses "Surren" ein NO GO


----------



## Downsampler (21. Dezember 2021)

Das "Surren" könnte auch von Luftblasen in der Pumpe verursacht werden. Diese kann man durch schütteln, Radiator über der Pumpe halten beim schütteln, wieder herausbekommen.


----------



## Neksta (22. Dezember 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Das "Surren" könnte auch von Luftblasen in der Pumpe verursacht werden. Diese kann man durch schütteln, Radiator über der Pumpe halten beim schütteln, wieder herausbekommen.


Dein Ernst 🤦‍♂️?


----------



## Downsampler (22. Dezember 2021)

Klar? Was glaubst was passiert beim Transport mit der AIO? Die liegt doch nicht immer auf der richtigen Seite? Da ist eben immer ein bischen Luft drin und wenn die Packung auf der falschen Seite liegt, dann steigt die Luft eben auch mal in die Pumpe rein.

Habe ich selbst schon gehabt bei meiner H50 AIO. Die lag mal abmontiert ein paar Tage herum. Als ich sie wieder eingebaut hatte, fing die Pumpe an zu rattern. Ein bischen Schütteln, den PC hin und her bewegen und schon steigen die Luftblasen in den Radiator auf, wo sie hingehören und die Pumpe wird wieder ruhig.

Wenn die Pumpe ganz mit Wasser gefüllt ist, dann hörst du sie nicht.


----------



## Kitty26 (22. Dezember 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Klar? Was glaubst was passiert beim Transport mit der AIO? Die liegt doch nicht immer auf der richtigen Seite? Da ist eben immer ein bischen Luft drin und wenn die Packung auf der falschen Seite liegt, dann steigt die Luft eben auch mal in die Pumpe rein.
> 
> Habe ich selbst schon gehabt bei meiner H50 AIO. Die lag mal abmontiert ein paar Tage herum. Als ich sie wieder eingebaut hatte, fing die Pumpe an zu rattern. Ein bischen Schütteln, den PC hin und her bewegen und schon steigen die Luftblasen in den Radiator auf, wo sie hingehören und die Pumpe wird wieder ruhig.
> 
> Wenn die Pumpe ganz mit Wasser gefüllt ist, dann hörst du sie nicht.


Ich hatte das mit der älteren H150i AiO nach etwa 2 - 3 Jahren auch gehabt und Luft sammelte sich in der Pumpe, also dieses zrrrrr Geräusch. Im eingeschalteten Zustand vorsichtig das Gehäuse mal auf und ab, zur Seite und mit der Zeit wurde es ruhiger bzw. wieder leise. Das hatte bei mir funktioniert. 

Meine neue AIO H150 Elite C. läuft von Anfang an leise, außer beim 1. Start ein kurzes zischendes Geräusch beim einschalten.


----------



## Neksta (22. Dezember 2021)

Heute habe ich die "Neue" bekommen, leider genau das gleiche Problem.
Ich habe den Pc auch mal Geschwenkt so wie ihr gesagt habt bringt alles nix..... 
Weiss nicht so recht was ich jetzt machen soll. Nochmal eine Bestellen ? 
Das kann doch kein Zufall sein das sich beide genau identisch anhören.

Ich möchte ungern auf einen anderen Hersteller ausweichen, wegen ICUE.
Aber wenn es gar nicht anders geht ziehe ich die Ruhe der Beleuchtung vor


----------



## Downsampler (27. Dezember 2021)

Dann überleg mal wie du noch die Luft aus der Pumpe bekommen könntest....

Habe hier mal einen alten Thread ausgegraben: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ckage-temperatur-im-idle.552343/post-10058578


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Januar 2022)

Die Corsair Elite haben imo die lauteste Pumpen bei möglicher Regelung. Wer wert auf eine Leise Pumpe legt bzw. da sensibel ist, ist da einfach nicht an der richtigen Adresse.


----------



## Neksta (2. Januar 2022)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die Corsair Elite haben imo die lauteste Pumpen bei möglicher Regelung. Wer wert auf eine Leise Pumpe legt bzw. da sensibel ist, ist da einfach nicht an der richtigen Adresse.


Wenn man die Pumpe wenigstens Manuell regeln könnte.....
Ich habe irgendwo gelesen das man es in der Config. Datei machen kann, aber ich habe kein Plan wie das geht.
Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen  ?


----------



## 4890 (30. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen die "Corsair iCUE H170i Elite LCD".
Katastrophale Geräuschkulisse der Pumpe..... 
Die hört man sogar im Modus "Leise" von 5-8m Entfernung, wenn es in der Wohnung ruhig ist.

Das Beste ist, im Modus "Leise" läuft die Pumpe immer noch mit ca. 84.6% (2'270 rpm)  der Pumpenleistung, also viel zu hoch! 
Kein Wunder hört man die durch die halbe Wohnung.

Meine alte AIO "NZXT Kraken Z73",  lief im Windows/IDLE mit 1'744 rpm und war kaum hörbar.

Ich habe im Moment das komplette PC Gehäuse offen.
Ich denke es wird sich nicht gross etwas ändern mit geschlossenem PC Gehäuse.

Achja...die Pumpe surrt auch manchmal und das sehr laut! 


Top Qualität für den ""günstigen"" Preis...


----------



## J4Y84 (Montag um 23:36)

Hatte 8 Jahre eine H100i und seit Weihnachten ne 150i. Keinerlei Surren, keinerlei Brummen. Die Lüfter der H100i waren nicht die leisesten, aber dafür haben sie ihren Dienst gut erfüllt (hätte sie ja auch austauschen können, was ich nicht gemacht hab). 

Wenn’s tatsächlich so laut ist, beschwere dich beim Verkäufer, Tausch um, oder eröffne ne RMA…was willsten dann hier?


----------



## 4890 (Montag um 23:59)

Hier will ich meine Meinung äussern!
Damit noch mehr Leute drauf aufmerksam werden... 

Der Hersteller kennt das Problem... gemacht wird aber nichts!


----------



## IICARUS (Dienstag um 07:59)

4890 schrieb:


> Das Beste ist, im Modus "Leise" läuft die Pumpe immer noch mit ca. 84.6% (2'270 rpm) der Pumpenleistung, also viel zu hoch!


Das hat nichts zu sagen, meine DDC Pumpe läuft sogar mit 2400 U/min und ist nicht aus dem Gehäuse zu hören.

Hatte mal ein Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora AIO da und die war auch mit voller Drehzahl absolut leise. Hatte damals die Pumpe testweise an einem Lüfteranschluss dran und den Kühler in der Hand und musste seitlich in das Sichtfenster schauen, um die Pumpe drehen sehen zu können. Denn ich spürte keine Vibration und konnte auch nichts hören und so war ich mir anfangs gar nicht sicher, ob die Pumpe überhaupt läuft.

Diese Pumpe kann sogar mit voller Drehzahl laufen und ist dennoch sehr leise.

Diese AIO kann aber auch etwas umgebaut werden und so ist theoretisch möglich ein Temperatursensor einzubauen und sogar einen Durchflusssensor. Es gibt hier keine Grenzen, weil diese AIO aus Teilen einer custom Wakü vormontiert wurde und daher auch Teile aus diesem Bereich noch mit verbaut werden können.

Wird eine Lüftersteuerung (Quadro) von Aquacomputer mit verbaut, kann die Software (Aquasuite) mit verwendet werden und dann könnte solch eine Übersichtsseite auch so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorteil dieser AIO ist auch, dass der Radiator aus Kupfer und nicht aus ALU ist und die AIO auch problemlos befüllt werden kann. Zum Befüllen ist ein Füllport vorhanden und über die zwei Schnellkuppelungen lässt sich mit einer Spritze auch destilliertes Wasser (bzw. Kühlflüssigkeit) befüllen.


----------

